# EMT Connectors



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

WAstarita said:


> Is there such a thing as a "T" Connector/Coupling to run inline with EMT?
> 
> The elevators that I do have very tight clearances and the "1900" boxes we use sometimes pose issues. Do we have to use the boxes by code or does something like this exist?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Are you splicing in this thing? You can get a T-Condulet


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

SparkYZ said:


> Are you splicing in this thing? You can get a T-Condulet


Agreed, a T-condulet would work.

Some condulets are marked with the cubic inches and can be used for splicing.

Chris


----------



## WAstarita (Sep 23, 2010)

How would I tie into the side opening with bx or emt?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

WAstarita said:


> How would I tie into the side opening with bx or emt?


They're threaded, so just use a connector.


----------



## SPARK231 (Oct 13, 2010)

Try this from Arligton. I'm not sure about the durability. I just ran accross these on their website the other day. 

http://www.arlcatalog.com/Conduit Bodies/Set-Screw AnyBODY Conduit Bodies for EMT or Rigid.htm


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

What about handy boxes?? 

If you have clearance issues in an elevator pit, then you did not come in or route pipe in the proper places.


----------

